# 1995 LK3054 - looking for front loader



## Jamie Cree (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi,

I’m looking for compatible front loaders for my tractor and not had any luck when I’ve searched. Any make/model info would be appreciated! I’m really hoping to find a good used one once I know what models to look for. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jamie, welcome to the tractor forum.

Listed below are some loaders that can be fitted to a Kioti LK3054. Ideally you can find one that was mounted on a LK3054, otherwise you will have to find a mounting kit, or modify existing mounts, or fabricate mounts. The loader that would normally be fitted to your tractor is a Kioti model KL128 loader. That's the loader you really should be searching for. Other loaders that can be fitted are as follows: 

Bush Hog models 2245QT and 2246QT
Buhler model 195
Hardy model 30
Kioti model KL128
Koyker model 150
Woods model 155


----------

